# Veterans Day 2018



## john19485 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hope everyone has a good Veterans Day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2018)

This year, today, marks the centenary of the Armistice that ended the First World War. Ceremonies in many countries have taken place to commemorate that event, and acknowledge the carnage that went before it. 

I have just watched livestreaming of the ceremony at the Arc de Triomphe in Paris where Pres. and Mrs Trump were present along with Pres Putin, Chancellor Merkel and Pres and Mme Macron. The music was amazing and Pres Macron gave a very uplifting speech calling for peace and a better world.

He kept repeating "Let us remember". I hope we do, otherwise what was it all for?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2018)

A nice memorial in the little town I spend my summers at.....


----------



## Wren (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> He kept repeating "Let us remember". I hope we do, otherwise what was it all for?



Thats exactly right AND a sincere thank you ALL for your service.


----------



## Lara (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you...


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2018)

I know that it's unintentional but for some reason I think that we tend to overlook all of the women that have and do proudly serve in the military.....Thank You for Your Service Ladies !


----------



## MaggieM (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> I know that it's unintentional but for some reason I think that we tend to overlook all of the women that have and do proudly serve in the military.....Thank You for Your Service Ladies !



And let’s also give thanks to the canine hero’s too. They also risked their lives  &  suffered P.T.S.D., and other serious injuries for OUR freedom.


----------



## gennie (Nov 11, 2018)

To our veterans:  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Nov 12, 2018)

Land of the Free
BECAUSE of the Brave
:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::glitter-heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:​


----------

